# Knife choice made.  Order tomorrow



## shooterrick (Jan 13, 2010)

I am going tomorrow after work to make sure I like my choice.  They are:
Henkels 3 knive starter set consisting of 3" paring, 6" utility, and 8" chef.
Also ordering Victorionox 10.25 " slicer for brisket and such.

We shall see. Total order through Amazon 97.01

Coming later: Henkel steel and digital probe thermo.  My bonus is shot! LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

Those are nice knives...


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice choice!!!!  I think you are going to love them.

My wife got me the 9 piece set of the Zwilling JA Henckels for X-MAS this year.  I had a cheap set that were pretty good, but decided I wanted something better.  No complaints about these knives from me.  It's amazing how much of a difference there is between my old set and these.  These knives are so sharp everything cuts like butter.


----------



## rickw (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like a good choice Rick, congrats.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 13, 2010)

Is that Slicer a Forschner? It looks sweet.


----------



## coyote (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet, enjoy your new knives. am sure you will love em.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 13, 2010)

looks like you made a great choice rick......congrats!


----------



## gravey (Jan 13, 2010)

I love the Henckels and all, but my choice is to stick w/ my Victorinox Forschner knives. I started using them when they were recommended to me when I took a class at the local community college taught by Italian Master Chef Domenico Berardicurti. These things were razor sharp out of the package, light, and very versatile. Equal to Wusthof, and Henckel but less expensive!


----------



## chainsaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey the knives look great, and...say...what's a bonus?


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new haul!  Can't wait to see them in action.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2010)

Those are some sweet knives that you ordered Rick. I have a couple of Victorinox Forschner knives from my meat cutting days. Dad would order several different kind of boning knives by the boxes. Breakdown knives (Cimeters) we had to buy ourselves but I always went with the Victorinox Forschner brand.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would definatly go with that choice I have 3 of the Henckel Twin Four star II serious and they are by far the best knifes I have ever had and I have alot of chefs kinifes. By the way that a killer price on them too. Order away Rick.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 13, 2010)

yes the victorinox line which is Forscner.


----------



## autoferret (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my Henckels.  treat them good and they'll last you forever!  got 6 years out of mine w/ min. sharping.


----------



## garyt (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you checked out the deals at macys online


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have one of the Victorinox slicing knives from my Deli-Bakery supervising days; it was used to slice breads and rolls, or trim meat loaves; extremely sharp and very accurate.  At one of the many grand openings we had, one employee went to wipe off the blade and, you guessed it, the wrong way and sliced her thumb half off; had to rush her to the ER, then turns our she'd lied on her application just to get a job and was 15, not 18 - what a mess that was!  She'd bought a fake ID from her brother who got arrested for it big time too.
So be careful with them puppies, they're sharper than you can imagine and stock up on Bandaids[emoji]174[/emoji]!


----------



## got14u (Jan 14, 2010)

good choice !


----------

